# Communion Seasons and Man-Made Holy Days



## TylerRay (Jan 1, 2013)

For those on the board who attend Churches that have Communion Seasons (and anyone who can defend an opinion on the matter), how would you answer the charge that such Seasons are essentially man-made holy days? What constitutes a man-made holy day?

I don't ask this as a way to hide an accusation in nice language; I ask as someone who loves the Scottish tradition but is somewhat confused about what seems like may be a blind spot in the tradition. I'm here to learn. 

Thank you.


----------



## ADKing (Jan 1, 2013)

A brief response is that the Lord's Supper is an ordinance appointed by God. The usual features of a communion season (fasting and additional sermons etc) are also ordinances of God himself (not invented by men) that are observed in furtherance of preparation for the sacrament (something taught in the word). None of these things are invented by men but are all things God has commanded in his word.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 1, 2013)

Tyler,
I am Scottish and was previously a member of the Free Church of Scotland and before that our family attended the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland.
The communion season has a long history and was indeed a very elaborate occasion in the life of the congregation. Where is the biblical command for such communion seasons? The command in 1 Corinthians 11 to examine ourselves is not reason to develop the whole system of pre communion seasons. Any denomination that practices the communion season has no leg to stand on when it comes to objecting to others celebrating other days. 
The Scottish Presbyterians have no problem in calling for times of worship outside of the Lord's Day services. So for example, today most, if not all Free Church congregations will have held a New Year's Day service. The FP's certainly used to do this also and I am sure they still do.
I actually don't object to the communion season per se, nor do I object to Christmas Eve, Good Friday or Thanksgiving Day services. All of these are helpful and are to strengthen us in our walk with the Lord. Why would we not want to sit under the preaching of the Word on the 1st day of a new year? Why would we not want to gather with our fellow believers for worship, teaching and fellowship? Why would we want to miss out on that blessing?
The communion season is helpful, but not necessary to the administration of the sacrament. One of the problems related to the communion season is the infrequency of the sacrament. Twice a year is not frequent!


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 1, 2013)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Tyler,
> I am Scottish and was previously a member of the Free Church of Scotland and before that our family attended the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland.
> The communion season has a long history and was indeed a very elaborate occasion in the life of the congregation. Where is the biblical command for such communion seasons? The command in 1 Corinthians 11 to examine ourselves is not reason to develop the whole system of pre communion seasons. Any denomination that practices the communion season has no leg to stand on when it comes to objecting to others celebrating other days.
> The Scottish Presbyterians have no problem in calling for times of worship outside of the Lord's Day services. So for example, today most, if not all Free Church congregations will have held a New Year's Day service. The FP's certainly used to do this also and I am sure they still do.
> ...



Twice a year is more frequent than the Passover!


----------



## Afterthought (Jan 1, 2013)

I think the defense involves noting that frequency is a circumstance of celebrating the Lord's Supper, under the general rules of the Word and Christian prudence; and then it is noted that Acts 20:7 shows some of what is involved in preparing for the Lord's Supper; and then, so that congregations aren't exhausted, the preaching is broken up over a few services? I'm not entirely sure how each specific service that revolves around each particular theme is defended, and I'm not entirely sure how the argument is made that the preaching in Acts 20:7 can be broken up over a few days (though Paul had to depart on the morrow, he was there for seven days, so I would have thought the preaching could have been done during that time?).


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 1, 2013)

The Communion Season


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 1, 2013)

TylerRay said:


> For those on the board who attend Churches that have Communion Seasons (and anyone who can defend an opinion on the matter), how would you answer the charge that such Seasons are essentially man-made holy days? What constitutes a man-made holy day?
> 
> I don't ask this as a way to hide an accusation in nice language; I ask as someone who loves the Scottish tradition but is somewhat confused about what seems like may be a blind spot in the tradition. I'm here to learn.
> 
> Thank you.



The Directory for the Publick Worship of God says,


> THERE is no day commanIded in scripture to be kept holy under the gospel but the Lord's day, which is the Christian Sabbath.
> *Festival days, vulgarly called Holy-days*, having no warrant in the word of God, are not to be continued.
> *Nevertheless, it is lawful and necessary, upon special emergent occasions, to separate a day or days for publick fasting or thanksgiving, as the several eminent and extraordinary dispensations of God's providence shall administer cause and opportunity to his people.*
> As no place is capable of any holiness, under pretence of whatsoever dedication or consecration; so neither is it subject to such pollution by any superstition formerly used, and now laid aside, as may render it unlawful or inconvenient for Christians to meet together therein for the publick worship of God. And therefore we hold it requisite, that the places of publick assembling for worship among us should be continued and employed to that use.



If you want to know what constitutes a manmade holy day listen to Rob McCurley's sermon A Holy God and Holy Days on SermonAudio (I would list the link but you posted a thread concerning that sermon 2 weeks ago so I know you know where to find it)!

As for me, I try not to answer a fool according to his folly. 
Since you are not making the charge (only asking how I would respond), I am not calling you a fool. 
I hope we could agree that there is an obvious difference between the sacrament of the Lord's Supper & the Christ mass. Nowhere in the Bible are believers called upon to celebrate Christ's birth. His resurrection, yes—this is done every Lord's Day—but not his birth. We are also called upon to "do this in remembrance of me." We have a Communion Season in the Free Church of Scotland (continuing) it is neither elaborate nor does it involve Thursday-Tuesday worship services but even that practice (which I'm assuming is the one in question) has been defended from Scripture and is Confessional unlike the Christ mass and other manmade holy days.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 2, 2013)

The original Westminster directory gives directions for frequent communion, and where it is infrequent suggests another meeting prior during the week. The charge of the season becoming the Presbyterian version of holy days was made by John M Mason (on Frequent Communion) in regards to what had occurred in the American (Associate Reformed) church prior to his writing in 1798. I doubt historical circumstances are similar to anything going on in the churches that practice less frequent communion today, and surely implications otherwise are going to be offensive. I think the concerns that communion season churches have with frequent observance should be heard; but clearly the Westminster Assembly believed frequent observance lawful and possible. Saying otherwise surely will offend the other side. Frequency of observance is a circumstance of worship; otherwise the Assembly would have given a frequency they thought had the stamp of divine right. We do need to be on guard for the inconveniences of whatever frequency our church practices and take appropriate measures. 

Discuss frequency of communion if of interest; but don't make it personal or take it so.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, I guess I must be the fool then! I do not fit the biblical definition of a fool (Ps 14:1; Prov 14:9; Matt 5:22; Lk 12:20; Rom 1:21-22), so you might want to reconsider your choice of insult.
The practice of the Communion Season most certainly has not been defended from Scripture. Fasting, self-examination and confession of sin are all excellent disciplines that every believer should be regularly engaging in, but Scripture does not tie them to the administration of the sacrament.The M'Cheyne article does not use Scripture to support the suggestion that preparatory services are helpful in assisting communicants. I agree they may indeed be helpful, but they are not required by Scripture.
The Westminster Confession does not require preparatory services, only suggests that they may be appropriate. Knox's Book of Discipline does not mention preparatory services.
Perhaps, it may be helpful to consider the history of the development of the communion season and how it was actually practiced. The communion season came in the 17th century and was further developed by the 18th century. In those days each rural parish would have the sacrament twice yearly, but many communicants would travel to neighboring parishes or even further afield several times a year. We no longer live in a society that supports such habits. 
The communion season started with a Saturday service, then a Monday service was added and later the Thursday day of fasting and humiliation and Friday day of self examination were added. Even recently (and probably still) people would still take time off work to attend the services and refrain from certain activities during those days. As a child in our village (as in other villages) soccer games would not take place on communion weekend, nor dances in the village hall, some shops closed on Thursday afternoon of the communion. 
Malcolm MacLean in his book _The Lord's Supper_ documents all these things very well. I know I have read all this elsewhere- I just can't remember where off the top of my head.


----------



## MW (Jan 2, 2013)

The communion season is certainly maintained on the basis of Scriptural precept and precedent. Samuel Rutherford's Peaceable and Temperate Plea provides the general outline of the service together with the prudential circumstances consonant to the word of God:



> This Sacrament requiring a self-examination going before, 1 Cor. 11. 28. Therefore a Sermon of preparation is preached the day before, even as Christ prepared and dieted his guests with heavenly Sermons preceding the action, as is cleare, Luke 22. 14, 15. Marke 14. 18, 19, 20. Mat. 26. 21, 22, 23. Iohn 13. v. 13, 14, 15, 16. A Table is covered, not an Altar erected, as is Luke 22. 21. Iohn 13. 28. A Sermon for the pupose in hand is preached before, as Christ doth, Joh. 13. 18, 19 20. Mat. 26. 22, 23. as a Sermon goeth before Baptisme, Acts 8. 35, 39. Acts 19. 4, 5, 6. The banqueters sit downe at Table, even as Iesus sate downe with the twelve Disciples, as is Mat. 26. v. 20. and v. 28. Marke 14. v. 18. and 22. the Lord honouring them with Table-honour with himselfe, as is cleare, Luke 22. 21. Iohn 13. 24, 28. The Pastor taketh the bread, and before he breake it, he giveth thanks, and prayeth for the blessing of the Elements, to the end and use appointed by Christ, even as Christ did, Mat. 26. 26 and thereafter taketh the bread, rehearseth the words of the institution, and breaketh the bread, and giveth to the banqueters, and they divide it amongst them, at Christs commandement, as also he taketh the cup, and saith, drinke ye all of this, this is the New Testament; &c. as Christ did, Mat. 26. 26, 27. Marke 14. 22, 23. Luke 22. 19, 20. v. 17. In the meane time while the people are eating and drinking, the Pastor is speaking of Christs love in dying for man, of the Lords death, of faith required in annuntiating the Lords death till he come againe, even as Christ all the while entertained his guests with heavenly Sermons, as is cleare, Mat. 26. 28, 29. Marke 14. 25. Luke 22. 21, 22. Iohn 13. and having done, they sing a Psalme, as Christ and his Disciples did, Mat. 6. 28. Mar. 14 26 all the while Elders in reverend and decent manner attend the service of the Table as the banquet requireth; for that some serve at that Supper is gathered from Mat. 26. 19. Marke 14. 15. where mention is made of a large upper roome furnished and prepared, which is a cleare warrant for a large Table, a cleane and faire Table-cloth, Basons, Cups, and vessels decent and comely for that service, and from Christ his guirding himselfe with a towell, and washing their feet, and standing as a servant, Iohn 13. 4, 5, 6. Luke 22. 27. The nature of the Sacrament requires thanksgiving, and therefore afternoone a Sermon of thanksgiving is preached, which is also warranted from Mat. 26. 30.


----------

